# Colt 1903 .32ACP Pocket



## Brandon1

Just found my grandfathers old Colt. I never thought anything of it until I started getting into guns myself. 

Serial #'s say it's a 1937, and it's the factory Nickel with Pearl handles. The gun is in 98-100% shape.

Any information on the true value of this gun? I know I have seen lesser shape models go for the $1000+ range. I really want to shoot the gun, but dont want to decrease the value....


----------



## hideit

it is worth a lot of money

DO NOT SHOOT IT
DO NOT SELL IT
TAKE A SILICONE CLOTH AND RUB IT DOWN AND PUT IT AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

gotta pic? I want to droool


----------



## zhurdan

I've got one as well. Unfortunately, the left grip panel is pretty well worn and the finish is probably about 40-50%. It also has a bulged barrel. A lady that used to work for me gave it to me for free. I've been keeping an eye out for a new barrel, but I doubt I'll ever find one.

I'll post a few pics of mine tonight.

Zhur


----------



## JustRick

This thread is *COMPLETELY* useless without pictures!!


----------



## Brandon1

I'd *never* sell this thing, but it is fun to find out the details of the gun.


----------



## JustRick

George Patton said that only a pimp in a cheap New Orleans whorehouse would own a pearl-handled pistol. He's right -- you should send them to me and I will dispose of them properly, OK?

(Nice pistol. The holster's pretty, too.)


----------



## Dlpz87

I'm coming over tomorrow and stealing it. I will replace it with a replica from Dollar General. Next you'll have to look up that derringer...:smt023


----------



## zhurdan

The one I have is actually a .380 and is not in as good of shape as yours...










































Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham

I'd take it out on Grandpa's birthday and shoot it a little. Keep it out of that holster, though.


----------



## jeb21

Great looking pistol. Do you know anything about its history, why your Grandfather bought it ect .. . .


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Mike Barham said:


> I'd take it out on Grandpa's birthday and shoot it a little.


I think that would be a _great_ way to honor its history.



> Keep it out of that holster, though.


I'd say that's some great advice. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Brandon1

I had the gun appraised today at the local gun shop just for ish and giggles and to find a little history on the gun.

It was not a US Issued gun, and the gun shop owner seems to think it's more of a 1940-1944 instead of a 1937 (like i've found on the net). Said that it's worth somewhere around $600. It really does not matter what it's worth, i'll never sell it.

I think i'll shoot in on g-pas birthday like yall said. That is a clever idea.... 

Friggin .32 acp ammo is apparently expensive tho b/c it was $24.99 for 10 today.


----------



## 10cent

Brandon1 said:


> Friggin .32 acp ammo is apparently expensive tho b/c it was $24.99 for 10 today.


That's because you went to Davi's. You can find it online for about $15 for a 50rd box.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Brandon1 said:


> I had the gun appraised today at the local gun shop just for ish and giggles and to find a little history on the gun.
> It was not a US Issued gun, and the gun shop owner seems to think it's more of a 1940-1944 instead of a 1937 (like i've found on the net). Said that it's worth somewhere around $600. It really does not matter what it's worth, i'll never sell it...


The gunshop owner may have been "lowballing" you, because if he were to buy it from you, he would have to make a profit when he finally sold it.
If he quoted $600.00, it's possible that its _retail_ value is about $1,000.00.
It seems (from the photo) to be in too good a condition to be worth only $600.00, especially since it comes with its history.


----------



## Brandon1

Yeah thats what I was thinking. If I *were* to sell it, i'd start out at $1200. 

I'll never sell this baby tho.....


----------



## Dlpz87

Never say never Brandon, don't forget our street-side scenario..

Not to mention you did go to Davi's , I don't see them paying more than %40 the value of something anyway. I don't care if it was Jesus' piece, they would crap talk it, then buy it for $43.56 and a half dead goat, then sell it for more than OPEC's worth. 

We just need to write the info down and check out the stuff at a library or bookstore or maybe someone on here can appraise it.

Looking forward to Friday btw


----------



## 10cent

Well Brandon, Daniel (DLPZ87) and I set up a few targets and shot the Colt over the weekend.

I was really surprised at how accurate it is given it's somewhat small size. It felt great in the hand too. Very comfortable.


----------



## Dlpz87

Yea, it was a smooth shooting little bastard. Easily made a 4 inch group at about 10 yards. NO effort required beyond front sigh alignment. 

I only wish it wasn't so pretty, so we could shoot it more...


----------



## dbarnett0311

Here is my 1903 Manufactured 1945 or so.... One of my Favorite guns in my collection.


----------



## dbarnett0311

Sorry about the picture quality, I had to edit it because it was to dark... Now it is too big!


----------



## dbarnett0311

Here is what I have found since I inherited mine... If you have the original box and all the papers that it came with the value jumps to around $2000 - $2500 in the collector circles (if condition is 98%-100%). Most dealers give value based on their ability to move the gun, but collectors give value on rarity, and complete package. You can contact colt's records dept @ http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/historical.asp and they can tell you who ordered it. In those days it was sometimes a general store... If you can document where the gun went from the general store, the value goes up on the significance of the story associated with the gun (if documented of course). Hope this helps.


----------



## twodogs

Mike Barham said:


> I'd take it out on Grandpa's birthday and shoot it a little. Keep it out of that holster, though.


I think it is a great way to remember Grandpa! My father has a similar model. It belonged to his dad. My father is the youngest from his family, and I am the youngest in mine. The gun will be passed to me, and I will pass it to my youngest. I am in no hurry for it!


----------

